# [HW] Come scegliere della buona Ram?

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Volevo chiarirmi alcuni dubbi ed avere qualche consiglio sulla Ram, visto che sono in procinto di prendere un nuovo Desktop.

In sintesi:Quali marche mi consigliate?Quanto conta la frequenza della Ram?Cosa significa che alcuni banchi di Ram sono overclockabili?E' il caso di prenderla overclockabile o no?

Da un rivenditore mi è stata anche detta una cosa singolare (che mi ha lasciato un po' perplesso): le schede madri che hanno 4 slot di memoria, in realtà non funzionano se gli si montano sopra 4 banchi di Ram.

Il motivo per cui ci sono 4 slot è solo estetico, per rendere la scheda più "professionale" ad una prima occhiata.

Questo anche perchè (sempre secondo il rivenditore), la Ram funziona al massimo in Dual Channel (significato?) e quindi 4 banchi alla volta non sono gestibili...

Potete aiutarmi?

----------

## Kernel78

Devo ammettere la mia ignoranza in materia ma l'unica cosa su cui dubito della competenza del tuo rivenditore è il fatto degli slot "estetici", sulla mia MB ci sono 4 slot e anche sul manuale vengono definite le varie modalità per sfruttarli fino ad arrivare a 8 gb con 4 banchi da 2 gb l'uno, quindi almeno sulla mia MB i 4 slot non sono estetici.

Per quanto riguarda il dual channel invece sono sicuro che il tuo rivenditore sia assolutamente incompetente ...

Il Dual Channel è una tecnologia che consente di "sfruttare" meglio i banchi di ram ma bisogna appunto montare due banchi uguali su due canali (es. banchi da 1gb sui canali 1 e 3 e banchi da 2gb sui canali 2 e 4 per un totale di 6 gb), l'unico "inconveniente" nel dual channel (sempre che io sappia) è che molti produttori di schede madri impediscono di usare sui due canali collegati banchi di produttori diversi (teoricamente sarebbe possibile ma così si evitano rischi).

Per il resto non so aiutarti.

----------

## Scen

Marche: Kingston - Corsair

Frequenza: se non ti sei imposto rigidamente un budget di spesa, cerca di acquistare le RAM più veloci a disposizione (in base al supporto da parte della scheda madre); inoltre controlla che supporti dei valori bassi per la CAS.

Overclock: discorso simile alle CPU, ovvero puoi far funzionare i banchi di RAM a frequenze di lavoro superiori a quella nominale. Personalmente non l'ho mai sperimentato (non essendo un maniaco dell'overclock). IMHO se non vuoi avere più grattacapi che altro, DIMENTICATI della faccenda dell'overclock  :Razz: 

Rivenditore: cambia negozio  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dual Channel: fallo senza pensarci 2 volte  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Marche: Kingston - Corsair
> 
> 

 

Concordo. Comprare della buona RAM è sempre un'ottima idea.

----------

## canduc17

Anche a me infatti la storia degli slot "estetici" sembrava una c*****a.

Io pensavo a questa memoria...mi sembra abbia buone caratteristiche in rapporto al prezzo.

Piuttosto: 2GB secondo voi sono sufficienti?

----------

## djinnZ

marche: quoto

frequenza: idem con patate

overclock: non è che sia una grande idea e non è indispensabile ma... se sono overcloccabili spesso vuol solo dire che sono di milgiore qualità

dual channe: idem

rivenditore:

una volta, ai tempi dei 486 o dei primi P2, quando c'erano ancora le memorie edo e linux girava largo in 16 MB (  :Crying or Very sad:  nostalgia ) era così. Adesso no. Quindi trattasi di incompetente, l'unica cosa da capire è se è intenzionalmente tale, perchè in tal caso è tuo dovere civile sputtanarlo con tutti quelli che conosci, non limitarti a non passarci più.

2GB per lavorare bastano e avanzano (a meno che non devi usare grafica "pesante" etc.) se poi hai soldi da spendere 4 ti potrebbero servire per piazzare tutto in ram (librerie, temporenei e compilazione) senza troppi problemi e questo è un bel boost di prestazioni senza pensare di usare ottimizzazioni spinte al massimo et cetera.

[ot] backup finito. Si parte! [/ot]

----------

## lavish

Altra ram ottima anche se meno conosciuta e' l'OCZ.. solo che costa  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Buon viaggio!

----------

## canduc17

Buon viaggio?

----------

## lavish

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Buon viaggio?

 

Era riferito (penso) a djinnZ... ad ogni modo, possiamo evitare post inutili come questi, per favore?

----------

## gutter

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto: 2GB secondo voi sono sufficienti?

 

Aggiungo anche che la scelta di banchi che abbiano incorporati anche dei dissipatori in alluminio non è una cattiva idea  :Wink: .

----------

## nick_spacca

io invece aggiungo due domande..visto che sono in procinto di espandere la memoria del mio portatile:

1) Ci sono particolari attenzioni da seguire (diverse da quelle per pc fissi, gia elencate) per le memorie so-dimm da portatile?

2) Il mio portatile supporta memorie a 333MHz(PC2700), solo che ho visto che le memorie a + alta frequenza (sempre OVVIAMENTE dello stesso tipo) sono abbastanza meno care (ordine di decine di ); vorrei sapere se si possono presentare dei problemi ad utilizzare ad es memorie a 400MHZ su un controller che supporta max 333MHz, ed anche utilizzandola in coppia con una memoria + bassa (400MHz + 333MHz)...da quel che so io dovrebbero andare entrambe alla velocità + bassa, qualcuno può confermare?

Grazie a tutti per eventuali consigli...

----------

## Scen

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 1) Ci sono particolari attenzioni da seguire (diverse da quelle per pc fissi, gia elencate) per le memorie so-dimm da portatile?

 

Qui non ti posso aiutare, passo la palla a chi se ne intende

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Il mio portatile supporta memorie a 333MHz(PC2700), solo che ho visto che le memorie a + alta frequenza (sempre OVVIAMENTE dello stesso tipo) sono abbastanza meno care (ordine di decine di ); vorrei sapere se si possono presentare dei problemi ad utilizzare ad es memorie a 400MHZ su un controller che supporta max 333MHz, ed anche utilizzandola in coppia con una memoria + bassa (400MHz + 333MHz)...da quel che so io dovrebbero andare entrambe alla velocità + bassa, qualcuno può confermare?

 

Confermo su tutta la linea, vai pure tranquillo (magari controlla nel BIOS se è impostata la configurazione automatica delle frequenze dei banchi RAM)  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Scen wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> 2) Il mio portatile supporta memorie a 333MHz(PC2700), solo che ho visto che le memorie a + alta frequenza (sempre OVVIAMENTE dello stesso tipo) sono abbastanza meno care (ordine di decine di ); vorrei sapere se si possono presentare dei problemi ad utilizzare ad es memorie a 400MHZ su un controller che supporta max 333MHz, ed anche utilizzandola in coppia con una memoria + bassa (400MHz + 333MHz)...da quel che so io dovrebbero andare entrambe alla velocità + bassa, qualcuno può confermare? 
> ...

 

Non ho nulla nel bios che abbia a che fare con la frequenza della RAM, può essere un problema??

----------

## noppy

le memorie so-dimm hanno solo forma diversa ma sono delle DIMM come quelle per pc fisso , usare memorie a frequenza superiore con controller/ram-esistenti a frequenza inferiore porta solo ad un abbassamento della frequenza della nuova ram (cioe' la 400 va a lavorare a 333) . Puo' cmq succedere che la nuova ram non funzioni per problemi di accoppiamento con quella vecchia o perche' digerita male dal controller (non tutta la ram e' uguale purtroppo)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *noppy wrote:*   

> le memorie so-dimm hanno solo forma diversa ma sono delle DIMM come quelle per pc fisso , usare memorie a frequenza superiore con controller/ram-esistenti a frequenza inferiore porta solo ad un abbassamento della frequenza della nuova ram (cioe' la 400 va a lavorare a 333) . Puo' cmq succedere che la nuova ram non funzioni per problemi di accoppiamento con quella vecchia o perche' digerita male dal controller (non tutta la ram e' uguale purtroppo)

 

Per ovviare ad una eventuale incompatibilità proverò la memoria in loco insieme al vecchio banco...in fondo se c'è una qualche incompatibilità lo si vede da subito immagino...(la mia scelta poi è caduta su una Corsair con CAS 3, che ne pensate?)

Grazie per le risposte...(e grazie a Scen per il link sul CAS, li ho trovato molte info utili!   :Wink:  )

----------

## bandreabis

Ho il tuo stesso problema, quelle cacchio di RAM PC2700 costano un sacco tanto.

Sono indeciso se cercarle uguali (a sostituirne una 256MB con una 1024MB) o cambiarle entrambe (o per lo meno rimanere con una da 1GB) con una diversa ma meno cara.

Che scelta difficile.

Ho visto però che la mia RAM ha un CAS 2.5, hai controllato la differenza di questo parametro con il banco che è montato?

----------

## noppy

anche il cas si setta al piu' lento delle ram disponibile

----------

## Apetrini

La questione Ram afligge anche me. Devo dire che per quanto riguarda i portatili non so proprio come muovermi. Se qualcuno sa, parli per favore!!

Il problema Ã¨ che non si sanno MAI bene le latenze che hanno le ram sul nostro portatile...ne tantomeno le latenze di una ram che si sta per comprare...

RAS? CAS? TRAS? TRCD? TCL? TCLP? e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta.... http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ComputingSolutions/0,,30_288_13265_13295%5E13335,00.html

Ora, col fisso Ã¨ diverso poiche ogni scheda madre ha un margine di tolleranza sulle latenze e riesce a gestire piu combinazioni diverse di valori. In giro si dice che molti portatili hanno dei valori fissi (di queste latenze) e vogliono Ram che operino a quelle precise latenze o nada...

Col fisso ho smanettato tanto, ma con il portatile non ho voglia di buttare via i miei soldi per fare delle prove. Sarei molto felice se qualcuno ci spiegasse come sta realmente la situzione in ogni suo aspetto.

P.s. comunque montare due banchi di ram con latenze diverse oltre a degradare le prestazioni, puo anche creare problemi quando il sistema Ã¨ sotto stress.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Per i portatili vanno benissimo le kingmax, si trovano facilmente sia a 333 che a 400 Mhz, naturalmente sto parlando delle ddr normali; per le pompate ddr2 non saprei, nonho un portatile cosi' recente.

----------

## flocchini

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il dual channel invece sono sicuro che il tuo rivenditore sia assolutamente incompetente ...
> 
> Il Dual Channel è una tecnologia che consente di "sfruttare" meglio i banchi di ram ma bisogna appunto montare due banchi uguali su due canali (es. banchi da 1gb sui canali 1 e 3 e banchi da 2gb sui canali 2 e 4 per un totale di 6 gb), l'unico "inconveniente" nel dual channel (sempre che io sappia) è che molti produttori di schede madri impediscono di usare sui due canali collegati banchi di produttori diversi (teoricamente sarebbe possibile ma così si evitano rischi).
> ...

 

Se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno confermo anche io la baggianata del "venditore", i 4 slot servono 2 ciascuno ad ogni canale, sta a te piazzare la ram sui 2 giusti se usi solo 2 banchi. Per l'eterogeneita' dei moduli e' vero su mobo di fascia medio bassa, ma normalmente su DFI e compagnia bella di pari fascia e' possibile cmq forzare i timing di banchi diversi in modo da lavorare perfettamente in dual channel, ovviamente rinunciando a qsa per il banco piu' performante. Dipende insomma dall'hw che si ha a disposizione, un giro su google chiarisce sempre ogni dubbio riguardo le potenzialita' di una  scheda madre anche relativamente alle impostazione del bios  :Smile: 

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Per i portatili vanno benissimo le kingmax, si trovano facilmente sia a 333 che a 400 Mhz, naturalmente sto parlando delle ddr normali; per le pompate ddr2 non saprei, nonho un portatile cosi' recente.

 

x esperienza le kingmax vanno qualunque notebook, in generale si puo' dire comunque che ad oggi mangiano tutto anche perche' ormai i chipset mobili sono piu' o meno tutti prodotti dai soliti noti e di norma i timing sono anche piu' rilassati rispetto ai desktop smussando quindi ulteriori incompatibilita'

In generale trovo che oltre alle marche gia' citate vadano menzionate GEIL e TeamGroup che fanno ottimi prodotti per overclock e non, ultimamente pero' Corsair e GEIL sono calate di prezzo parecchio rispetto alla concorrenza quindi facendo 2 conti sono quelle da preferire secondo me... Ovviamente e' anche da tenere conto che il prezzo delle ram e' variabilissimo (a taiwan uno starnutisce e il prezzo delle ram cambia   :Laughing:  ) quindi bisogna sempre vedere il proprio rivenditore che prezzi ha in quel momento a seconda delle forniture.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema Ã¨ che non si sanno MAI bene le latenze che hanno le ram sul nostro portatile...ne tantomeno le latenze di una ram che si sta per comprare...
> 
> 

 

I produttori seri e i fornitori seri dichiarano timing e latenze in maniera molto chiara, al limite dal part number risali sempre al produttore e alle caratteristiche. Per quanto riguarda cio' che hai gia' un bel memtest86+ e passa la paura  :Wink: 

----------

## Frez

Riguardo alla la questione 2 banchi / 4 banchi:

mi pare di aver letto una volta sul sito della corsair che sia meglio montarne solo due, ovvero: se vuoi 2GB sono meglio due moduli da 1GB ciascuno piuttosto che 4 da 512MB (a parte l'evidente vantaggio di lasciarsi due slot liberi per una ulteriore espansione in futuro)

In caso vengano montati 4 moduli, consigliavano di innalzare i tempi, peggiorando quindi leggermente le prestazioni.

Un annetto fa sono passato da 2 a 4 moduli ed effettivamente ho riscontrato qualche difficoltà, forse dovuta anche alla MB troiaio.

Tutto si è risolto senza necessità di underclock semplicemente cambiando l'ordine dei moduli (e ricorendo, lo ammetto, anche a varie invocazioni del divino  :Smile:  )

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho il tuo stesso problema, quelle cacchio di RAM PC2700 costano un sacco tanto.
> 
> Sono indeciso se cercarle uguali (a sostituirne una 256MB con una 1024MB) o cambiarle entrambe (o per lo meno rimanere con una da 1GB) con una diversa ma meno cara.
> 
> Che scelta difficile.
> ...

 

Alla fine ho fatto l'acquisto!!!

2 banchi da 1 GB Corsair (la kinstone è PAZZA a far pagare COSI' tanto la propria memoria????? (ne approfitta perchè in negozio è praticamente monopolica!!!) Allo stesso prezzo ho preso due banchi invece che uno).

Ora che scrivo dal notebook della mia ragazza il mio Pavilion sono 10 ore e mezzo che fa il memtest86+   :Shocked: 

----------

## ckx3009

per i portatili le corsair sono il top dato che sono le ram che reggono maggiormente gli overclock. non voglio dire che si debba overclockare...dico che visto che le ram nei portatili scaldano un macello e c'e' pochissima dissipazione, una memoria che regge meglio le alte temperature e' sicuramente piu' indicata.

per le frequenze va visto soprattutto il vostro chipset cosa regge...ormai ci sono so-dimm che superano i 600 MHz.

tra l'altro e' quasi sempre buona norma cambiare le ram che danno incluse nei portatili dato che sono spesso di qualita' bassa.

io vedo migliori le corsair anche per i desktop, sempre per il discorso di "reggere" meglio l'overclock.

intendiamoci: non ho mai overclockato nulla dato che voglio che il pc mi duri il piu' possibile.

in ogni caso la corsair ha anche latenze piu' basse delle kingstone delle stesse frequenze (che cmq sono ugualmente una marca validissima).

volendo, per i desktop sono decenti anche le kingmax. valevano soprattutto in passato, quando il costo di un banco da 1 GB era intorno agli 80 euro per kingmax, 150 per kingstone e 180-200 per corsair.

il dual channel non e' nulla che vada abilitato: c'e' di default sulle schede madri che hanno un numero pari di slot (di 2 colori diversi normalmente) e c'e' di default anche sui portatili di ultima e penultima generazione (fin da un paio d'anni fa).

ho sentito dire che sta uscendo (o e' gia' uscita) una nuova tecnologia che sostituisce il dual channel..ma non so molto di piu'.

@ l'autore del topic: spero che il tuo rivenditore intendesse dire che se anche riempi i 4 slot di ram, un sistema inoperativo (winzozz) non te li sa leggere appieno se superano i 3.5 GB. in caso contrario quel rivenditore e' un cane, di ignoranza abissale

----------

## unarana

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> [...] 4 slot di ram, un sistema inoperativo (winzozz) non te li sa leggere appieno se superano i 3.5 GB[...]

 

sarebbe meglio specificare un sistema inoperativo winzozz a 32 bit 

aggiungo che per permettere alla scheda madre di vedere + o = 4gb di ram può essere necessario agire anche abilitando una voce da bios (comunemente è "Memory Remap Feature" ed è contenuta fra le impostazioni del chipset)

Per ovviare problemi di incompatibilità fra scheda madre/memorie e fra diversi banchi di memorie spesso è sufficiente aggiornare il bios della scheda madre (o del portatile)

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

